# Powerpoint 2007 Help



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

hello all, we came home Saturday after being gone for almost 2 weeks on our vacation. Two hours later my brother in law committed suicide in Lewiston , Idaho and I have been with my sister and 13 year old niece since Sunday. We are putting together power point presentation for the funeral and all has gone great, we have the pics in the presentation and the music. We can get the music to play but the slides won't advance. We have scoured the internet and found help but no matter what we set or how we set it, it won't progress. We are starting to panic as this means everything to my sister and niece.

It has been a long couple of days as you can imagine. He committed suicide just feet from them, very tragic. Very very sad.

Suicide leaves more questions than solutions.....

Thanks for you help in advance. Tawnya


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear about youre loss. I'm just quessing with PowerPoint 2007, you may have a new computer that came preloaded and Maybe you have Windows DVD Maker., If you do or if you can find it on line I'll also Look. WIth this program it's pretty simple add your pics, add music and it figures times for each slide, transition off the number of photos and how much music you add. I dont have have a lot of experience with but i've had good luck the couple times ive used it. Sorry again Paul


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Two thoughts... Perhaps the music has to stop playing in order the change slides; audio is attached to a particular slide and may not continue playing across slildes. Sorry I don't have '07 so can't test my theory.

If this is the case, perhaps you could play the audio completely separate from the Powerpoint using Windows Media Player and remove the audio completely from the Powerpoint.

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tawnya,

I think Ed is on to something here. I use PowerPoint 2002, and while I have never used audio in my own presentations, looking around in the help file it does appear that sound is linked to a specific slide, and thus will not continue with following slides. Furthermore, if you have the audio 'looped', that may prevent the slides from advancing. Again... No personal experience with this problem, just what I have been able to dig up.

There is another option that may work for you however. PowerPoint does have the ability to play a track (or tracks) from a CD at the same time the presentation is playing. The sound file is not embedded in the presentation, and CD must be in the computer, but it looks like PowerPoint will automatically cue the audio at the appropriate time. As I said, my version is 2002, so your copy may use a different method, but here is how to do it:

*Play a CD during a presentation*
Insert the CD into the CD-ROM drive. 
On the Slides tab in normal view, click the slide you want the music to start playing on. 
On the Insert menu, point to Movies and Sounds, and then click Play CD Audio Track. 
If you want the music to repeat, select the Loop until stopped check box. 
Under Play CD audio track, in the Track boxes, set the starting and ending track number. (To play only one track or part of a track, put the same number in both boxes.) 
In the At boxes, set the starting time for the starting track and ending time for the ending track. By default, the start time is zero and the end time is the total number of minutes for the ending track. 
Click OK, and when prompted, do one of the following: 
To play the music automatically when you go to the slide, click Yes. 
To play the music when you click the CD icon , click No. 
To adjust settings for when to stop the music: on the slide, click the CD icon , right-click, and on the shortcut menu, click Custom Animation. 
In the Custom Animation task pane, click the arrow on the selected item in the Custom Animation list, and then click Effect Options. 
On the Effect tab, under Stop playing, do one of the following: 
To stop the music on mouse-click of the slide, select On click (the default). 
To stop the music after this slide, click After current slide. 
To keep the music playing for several slides, click After, and then set the total number of slides the music should play on. 
Notes

You need to insert the CD into the CD-ROM drive to play it during the presentation. 
To change the settings for track number and start and end time, right-click the CD icon , and on the shortcut menu, click Edit Sound Object to display the Sound Options dialog box.

Doug


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm guessing you want the slides to advance automatically rather than manually, right?

Highlight all the slides, then right click one of them, and you'll get a menu on how to advance them, ie., time, transition effect, etc.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

raynardo said:


> I'm guessing you want the slides to advance automatically rather than manually, right?
> 
> Highlight all the slides, then right click one of them, and you'll get a menu on how to advance them, ie., time, transition effect, etc.


Raynardo is correct. Plus, right click on each picture and choose "Transition Effects." This will allow you to describe the type of transition you want that photo to use and how long to wait (from the last photo) before making the transition.

PowerPoint is a powerful program, but like most Microsoft software, it is huge and cumbersome and can be a pain in the a** for someone trying to learn to use it - especially under pressure.

Hope this helps. And sorry to hear about the unexpected loss in the family. They are never easy, no matter the circumstances.

Give my regards to everyone there, from all of us Outbackers.

Mike


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

PowerPoint 2007 can be maddening. It is a great product but the tools have been significantly moved around. I found this link on Tech Republic and it helped me solve the problem...

Music in PowerPoint 2007

I experimented and was able to get the music to span all the slides. Two other things you may want to do are hide the music icon and see if there is a way to have the music cycle in it's own time and the slides to cycle in theirs. That way the music doesn't stop on the last slide and start on the first.

Hope this helps,

Reverie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

HI all and thanks for your responses. We gave up on PP, wow, it sure is a PITA but I bet great for experienced users. I spent today using a program with Roxio 9, and I just got it finished after learning as I went. I was only one panel short of music so it worked out great. Tomorrow we'll take it to the funeral home and see how plays. Wish me luck!

My sister and niece are holding up as well as they can. My daughter, Jen and grandaughter are here with me to help get things done. It's such a rush to get things done, I have never been in this position before but somehow we are getting it done. Jen and I brought our sense of humor and that has helped my niece and sister so much.

We believe my 4 yr old grandaughter had her first migraine today. She started crying about her head hurting, then *sobbing* and then vomiting. She went to sleep for 2 hours and woke up fine and hungry.

Thanks again for everyone's input


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Don't know anything about powerpoint, but do want to send my condolences.

Will keep you all in prayer.

Rita


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Tawnya,

I just wanted to add our condolences to you and your family...how tragic this must be for all of you.

Hugs,
Dawn


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Condolences. Prayers for your and your family.
Bob


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Our family would also like to send our condolences and prayers to you and your family, we to have just recently lost a loved one. Our loss was not as tragic as yours but I know laughter and just remebering helped us alot.

Wilhelm Family


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello again and thanks so much for kind words. We took the presentation over to funeral home yesterday for a test run. It looks awesome on the computer and music is timed perfectly, I am pleased with myself for being to pull it off and it works on the system at the funeral home. The bad news: the pix look awful on the widescreen tv at the funeral home. As it turns out it is because they pix are non digital pix and they were scanned on the scanner at my sisters work , not a photo scanner so the quality is bad on the tv. I almost cried when I saw it on the big screen, but there is nothing we can do at this point. The pictures have already been put on the picture boards so taking them down and going to photo scanner is out of the question. This presentation is so important to my 13 year old niece but we can't fix it now. If I could go from my laptop to the tv screen it would look better. I am going back over there to see if I can do it via s-video cord and maybe play music separately....wish me luck.
(ps) funeral homes sure are eerie. I have funny story about yesterday to share later. We were all in stitches....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Update:

after laying in bed last thinking about how badly my niece wanted the presentation to be better I could only wonder if we got the slide show , ( inPower Point)to play from laptop to the tv even though the music wouldn't transfer, would the pics somehow be better quality? So this morning I messed with the slide show, got it to work and zoomed off to the funeral home again and hooked up to the tv and held my breath. OMG! the quality of the pics is a hundred times what it was. So we messed and messed with it and with someone standing at the audio system at the funeral home and with a hand signal from me at the laptop, we can get the slide show and music at same time. It wonderful, heart warming, and everything my niece wanted







at her dad's funeral. Sweet.

(ps) we learned that you cannot divide the number of slides into the total minutes and seconds of the music cd playing and have it timed right. Mathwise it would have been like 7 seconds per slide, as it turns out, it's 3. The reason is the time delay from one pic to another and the delay (both delays ever so slight) for the powerpoint timer to start again with the new pic. It all added up and affected the timing. Just an FYI if you ever HAVE to do a presentation this way.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Doxie,

I'm so sorry for your loss. There are no words...

I know I'm late on this (I was camping for the last four days), but if something like this ever happens again with a picture presentation, please consider using Microsoft PhotoStory. It is an excellent piece of software and is easy to use.


----------

